# James Ussher



## VirginiaHuguenot

Bishop James Ussher was born on January 4, 1580 in Dublin, Ireland and died on March 21, 1656 in Surrey, England. He was one of the greatest theologians of his age -- the Puritan Age. 

http://star.arm.ac.uk/history/ussher.html

http://www.b17.com/family/lwp/people/u/ussher_james.html


----------



## sastark

Andrew, you may know this already, but Ussher's tremendous work "Annals of History" is available in print through Answers in Genesis (www.aig.org). I purchased a copy and would highly recommend it to anyone studying ancient history.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Thanks for the tip, Seth! I believe this is the link: http://www.answersingenesis.org/us/newsletters/1003lead.asp


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Today is the anniversary of James Ussher's death.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

James Ussher's Annals of the World is in print here.


----------



## Irishcat922

I am very thankful for the reformed witness amongst the Irish. My family originally coming from Donegal.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

James Ussher was born on January 4, 1580.


----------



## LadyFlynt

That book has been on my drool list for since they came back out with it....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I got it last year. It's worth every penny.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

March 21 is the 350th annniversary of the death of James Ussher.


----------



## caddy

I just recently passed it up @ $45 and feeling VERY Bad !





> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I got it last year. It's worth every penny.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by caddy_
> I just recently passed it up @ $45 and feeling VERY Bad !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I got it last year. It's worth every penny.
Click to expand...


Ouch!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Ussher's _A Body of Divinity_ is being reprinted by Solid Ground Christian Books. It should be available in January 2007. The price until December 31, 2006 is $35.00. More details here.


----------



## AV1611

Ussher is one of my heros even if he was an Amyraldian!


----------



## caddy

That's ok, a few weeks later, I came across a similiar deal. I have had it for months. What a wonderful book. I wish Bibleworks would add a searchable version of the book. How great would that be ?



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Ouch!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

James Ussher died on March 21, 1556. 

_A Body of Divinity_

_The Whole Works of the Most Rev. James Ussher, D.D., Vol. I_

_The Whole Works of the Most Rev. James Ussher, D.D., Vol. XI_

_Archbishop Usher's Answer to a Jesuit: With Other Tracts on Popery_


----------



## KMK

Annals is availabe through Vision Forum and every once in a while if you subscribe to their newsletter, they will have a deal where if you buy $100 worth of books they will give you a coupon for $50 toward the purchase of more books. That is how I got mine.

It is a great resource but the cd is weird.


----------



## caddy

Agreed

 




KMK said:


> It is a great resource but the cd is weird.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Ussher Project


----------



## KMK

I visited Trinity College in Dublin back in 1997. (Before I was Reformed) I remember it having some very old Bibles. I wish I had known of Ussher back then. It would have made the tour much more interesting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

KMK said:


> I visited Trinity College in Dublin back in 1997. (Before I was Reformed) I remember it having some very old Bibles. I wish I had known of Ussher back then. It would have made the tour much more interesting.



Yes, I visited it in 1994 but my knowledge of its historical importance pretty limited at the time. 

I have an Huguenot ancestor who graduated from there before settling in Virginia in the 1720's.


----------



## javajedi

I don't know who Bennie Blount is, but I stumbled across this free PDF download.

http://bennieblount.org/Online/Ussher/Annals%20of%20The%20World.pdf

Not sure if its complete (I have not seen the original) but it looks to be.
I am sure its in the public domain, so there should not be copy issues.


----------



## KMK

The softcover Annals of the World is now available through christianbook.com for *$24.99*!


----------



## crhoades

Ussher's _Body of Divinity_ arrives at Solid Ground Books today and should ship out to pre-pub orders soon. I called and checked - I had an order placed in Dec. of 2005! Should be worth the wait.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The hardcover edition is now available at Reformation Heritage Books for $32.00.


----------



## etexas

Dumb question time, was he Anglican?


----------



## JM

Isn't his dating system used in the Scofield Reference Bible?

_______________________________

Went and looked, it is.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

My copy of _A Body of Divinity_ arrived today.


----------



## JM

Where did you get it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

JM said:


> Where did you get it?



I ordered my new copy from Reformation Heritage Books. My other copy is a facsimile bound edition from Curt Daniel.


----------



## JM

Is the publisher Gospel Mission Books?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

JM said:


> Is the publisher Gospel Mission Books?



No, it's not Gill's _Body of Divinity_, it's Ussher's _Body of Divinity_, recently reprinted by Solid Ground Christian Books.


----------



## JM

lol , my mistake. Do you have a link to the HRB site?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

JM said:


> lol , my mistake. Do you have a link to the HRB site?



Sure thing, it's right here.



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The hardcover edition is now available at Reformation Heritage Books for $32.00.


----------



## yeutter

Brego said:


> Dumb question time, was he Anglican?



Archbishop of Armagh, the Anglican Church of Ireland


----------



## Pilgrim

Here is an article that discusses Ussher's views on the efficacy of baptism and his influence on the Westminster Assembly.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

In the SGCB reprint, there is a nice anecdotal section on the "11th Commandment." It's worth reading. 

The sections on "The Principles of Christian Religion" (written when Ussher was 22-23 years old), "A Brief Method of the Doctrine of Religion," "Immanuel, or, the Mystery of the Incarnation of the Son of God," and "Advices [sic] to Young Ministers at Their Ordination" are also worth reading.

SGCB does have a footnote at one place expressing their respectful disagreement with Ussher wrt the perpetual virginity of Mary and infant baptism.

R. Scott Clark is among those quoted on the back cover commending the book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

It is a good volume but my cursory review has come across some minor typos: pp. 192, 214, 252, 253, 328 (2), 334, 338, 340, 359.


----------



## crhoades

Must...not...covet...

Mine hasn't come in yet. Did you order yours directly from SGCB or RHB?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

crhoades said:


> Must...not...covet...
> 
> Mine hasn't come in yet. Did you order yours directly from SGCB or RHB?



I ordered it from RHB -- in my experience they are must faster. But it will be worth the wait, I promise (although I wish they had retained the handy-dandy theological diagram in the preface of the 1653 edition). You can always preview the text here.


----------



## Don Kistler

I'd strongly urge you to get Ussher's sermons, most of them on salvation and justification, published as "The Puritan Pulpit: James Ussher," published by Soli Deo Gloria. It's a treasure, in my opinion.

Don Kistler


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Don Kistler said:


> I'd strongly urge you to get Ussher's sermons, most of them on salvation and justification, published as "The Puritan Pulpit: James Ussher," published by Soli Deo Gloria. It's a treasure, in my opinion.
> 
> Don Kistler



 That is high on my book wishlist.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Has anyone read the new biography of James Ussher by Alan Ford published by Oxford University Press? OUP says the publication date is September 2007, but Amazon says it was published on June 21, 2007 and has a copy for sale.


----------

